# I am ForemanRules



## GFR (Dec 15, 2009)

I am new to muscle training but am looking forward to getting as big and strong as you beasts.

Here is a picture of me after 3 weeks of training.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 15, 2009)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

Zantors welcome to IM! 

We are glad you joined us, be sure to review our top selling bodybuilding & fat loss books

If you're looking for high quality supplements check out IronMagLabs Supplements

Please sign up for our Newsletter! (get 2 free ebooksl!)


----------



## NordicNacho (Dec 15, 2009)

the one & only


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 15, 2009)

ALL drugs!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2009)

Exnihilonihilfit Hypertrophy


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 15, 2009)

alexanderjonah said:


> wow....is that you men???zantors? what a big iprovement..can you please tell me how did you do it?


He ate his Wheaties.


----------



## GFR (Dec 15, 2009)

alexanderjonah said:


> wow....is that you men???zantors? what a big iprovement..can you please tell me how did you do it?


Ice Cream and lots of salt.


----------



## Shillelagh (Dec 17, 2009)

Sexy...pm me your nudes...


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Dec 19, 2009)

herculean genetics!!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 19, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Ice Cream and lots of salt.



Vanilla or chocolate? Will Ben & Jerry's be okay? And regular table salt or sea salt?


----------



## GFR (Dec 19, 2009)

Curt James said:


> Vanilla or chocolate? Will Ben & Jerry's be okay? And regular table salt or sea salt?


That is actually what a guy in my gym told me when I was 13 or 14, he was on his first cycle and I actually believed that ice cream and salt would make people muscular.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 19, 2009)

That's awesome. I don't believe I have any old wives tales to share.

I do remember a guy showing off his bottle of Dianabol and thinking that his physique was not especially impressive. Probably kept me from pursuing drugs as a young lifter.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2009)

Curt James said:


> That's awesome. I don't believe I have any old wives tales to share.
> 
> I do remember a *guy showing off his bottle of Dianabol *and thinking that his physique was not especially impressive. Probably kept me from pursuing drugs as a young lifter.


That's funny, they guy showing it off like it's a point of pride or a new puppy. 

I also remember guys in the mid 1980's injecting right in the locker room right in front of everybody. But it was a small powerlifting guy so I guess it wasn't that bad.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 24, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> That's funny, they *guy showing it off like it's a point of pride or a new puppy. *
> 
> I also remember guys in the mid 1980's injecting right in the locker room right in front of everybody. But it was a small powerlifting guy so I guess it wasn't that bad.



True. This was a trailer park and he was showing off for a kid in the park. No reach around.


----------



## GFR (Jan 30, 2011)

Curt James said:


> True. This was a trailer park and he was showing off for a kid in the park. No reach around.


No need for you to be racist about it.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 30, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## GFR (Jan 30, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Welcome to IM!


No one cares what you think.


Go fetch.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 30, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> No one cares what you think.
> 
> 
> Go fetch.



 Alright.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## GFR (Jan 31, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Alright.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jan 31, 2011)

^^^^
got all his drug money from working donkey shows.


----------



## weightslayer (Jan 31, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> ^^^^
> got all his drug money from working donkey shows.


 good to see you guys here....now we can have GFR posts up some sweet pics of the donkey shows!!!! in leather, oiled up.......


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 31, 2011)

Kinky kelly and the stud 







YouTube Video


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jan 31, 2011)

weightslayer said:


> good to see you guys here....now we can have GFR posts up some sweet pics of the donkey shows!!!! in leather, oiled up.......


 
 dressed up as zoro, wearing a mask and red cape. can't forget about those.
btw, good to see you too, bro.


theCaptn' said:


> Kinky kelly and the stud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
now this is what i'm talking about.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 31, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


>



Ouch, that hurt.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 31, 2011)

I see you're drinking again. Oh boy, here we go.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 31, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 31, 2011)

^^^ I'm hoping that was meant for me!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 31, 2011)

Welcome JerseyDevil.  Thank you for hanging around so long.

Sorry, this whole thread has got me confused.


----------



## big60235 (Feb 5, 2011)

Welcome on board


----------

